# Cryptocoryne nurii



## cS

Why is this plant so hard to keep submersed for long periods of time? I have to constantly maintain an emersed colony so I can replace those that melt in the aquarium annually. What am I doing wrong? They are growing under high light w/ water column fertilization only.

Has anyone been able to keep this plant submersed for more than 10 months? Any tips would be highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## HeyPK

*C. nuri*

I have a very small plant of C. nuri that is struggling. I got it recently and planted it in gravel with some soil about an inch below. The plant went down hill rapidly, but it has recovered somewhat after I transplanted it to a straight soil/peat mixture with no gravel. The recovery is probably due to a better iron supply. I am giving it plenty of CO2. It was being shaded out by an expanding mass of floating plants, and it started declining again, but I just removed the floating plants, and so, we will see how it does. Right now its leaves are only about 1/3 inch long and rather rudimentary looking. I suspect that one really has to push iron to get this species going.


----------



## plantbrain

I kept it for 2.5 years submersed, it's more an emegent plant.
there, it is a beautiful plant with _awesome_ flowers.

It did okay, but it was just not happy, still, I'd like to give another go due some new methods I want to try.
Send me one?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## cS

Paul,

In past years, I've kept it in Profile. Now, it is growing in Eco-Complete. Both setups are high light and the iron has always been high (1-2 ppm/week) via Microplex and/or Plantex CSM+B. And yet, for the past 2 years, the plant goes into complete meltdown every 10 months or so. It's so frustrating with the most recent meltdown as it's still to cold here for full scale emergent culture, so I set up one of those soda bottle contraption you outlined. I [-o< that it will survive.

---

How was the plant not happy Tom; can you describe it a bit more please?

I would love to send you a sample of the crypt but I am able to salvage only a single plant from the most recent melt. I am keeping it emersed for fear of losing it. If someone hasn't offered it to you by summer, then I'll send you some as soon as this specimen put out runners.

Thank you all.


----------



## Aaron

*crypt nurii*

Hi, 
I'm new to this sight and think it's great there is a forum on Crypts, probably the most under rated and poorly represented plants in the hobby. I'd like to throw my two cents in on this thread dealing with C. nurii. I first need to say that I have never kept nurii, but I do have experience with species of the cordata group as well as a couple forms of affinis. I have found that long term success with submerged growth with these plants were due to a buffered substrate. I mix beach sand (calcium carbonate) with top soil and cap it with fine gravel. I first did this with C. aponogetifolia and usteriana, trying to recreate the hard water conditions that they live in. It worked well, and just by habit, I did the same with every other crypt I received after that. When you repropagate more plants, it might be worth a try.

---Aaron


----------



## jazzlvr123

hello, i have kept this plant below and above water this plant dies not only in your aquarium but if submerged too long in the wild as well, i think these are natural marsh plants that require flowers that emerge from the water to survive


----------



## Xema

I have been growing C. nurri more than year. My conclusion it is one of the more difficult plants I kept. 
Currently I have a little and thiny plant that grows slowly. 
I obtained my better result growngin them on swamp conditions, with a large mineral/clay proportion than organic stuff.


----------



## rs79

I find it interesting that when nurii fails for people here in cultivation it happens the exact same way cordata does in my tanks; small small leaves, very prone to melting.

Jan's page on nurii http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/nur/nur.html has some shots of the terra typica that would seem to indicate it's a submersed plant in the wild, not an emergant bog plant, and that it grows smaller emersed than submersed.

I'd be interested in the water chemistry where nurii grows. It grows like crazy in nature, there's just something we're not getting right.


----------



## HeyPK

It is said to grow submersed in large streams. Somebody should try it submersed with a good sized pump moving water in the tank.


----------



## rs79

Remember Steve Pushak seemed to be having ok luck with it although it'd never sent out a runner.

I've heard the fast flowing water thing too. I'd be interested in seeing what the dissolved gases were like in water where it was from. Horst and Kipper might actually have this data, they have some of this for various crypts. Someone need to talk to Kipper...


----------

